# 

## amanuma

.                              ,              .

----------


## Olio

,           ,        ...

----------


## amanuma



----------


## LAEN

> ,           ,        ...

        / .     " ",       .     -   .        .   

> ...             .

  
      ?

----------


## amanuma

-

----------


## Rinka

.      ,   .        -,     ""     . ϳ --     .
  -  -  , - ,  ,  ...      . 
 , ,   . 
    ,   .
     -    ! 
   ,   ,        . -   -:) .     -   ,

----------


## admin

*amanuma*, *Rinka*  ,    ,                .

----------


## Olio

г  : 16

----------


## LAEN

> -

  ,    -  .
( ,  ,  ,   ,  ,   (),     (),  ,    ,    . ,  ,   .  ,  ,  ,    ()  . )  
  :
  (.  )
 ,
 

  ()
 ()  
   ( )   ,              .
    .

----------


## amanuma

LAEN       ?       ?

----------


## LAEN

, ,    .     -   .          .
        -  ...

----------


## amanuma

LAEN

----------


## LAEN

, .
       ""   :)

----------


## amanuma

LAEN

----------


## fafirochka

.        -     ?

----------


## LAEN

> LAEN

     

> .        -     ?

  ....        . 
     .

----------

*LAEN*,        .      ...

----------


## LAEN

,   . 
  ,  -   ,  - ,  -    ....

----------


## amanuma

(  16)                   (     ).                     .               11

----------


## Olio

,      ,   ". ",     "", !

----------


## LAEN

> 11

      "-".     . 
     .  ( 5)

----------


## amanuma

.     ?

----------


## Lera

.

----------


## tatayna

.  -           .  10    (  ),      .        (   ),          .   ,     ,     ,   . ,     .  
     ..     ..

----------

